# Coolest pocket flashlight you will own



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bought a pair of these based on some good reviews I found... having had them for over 2 months, I finally replaced the single AA battery in one of them. I use them every night to go lock up the chickens.

For the $5 price, the performance is unbelievable. Its REALLY bright for how tiny it is, and you can adjust the beam width from very wide to very tight. Very small and compact, light weight etc. It would be the bomb for a backpack light. The only thing I wish is the belt clip went the other way so you could clip it to a hat brim at times.






Just ordered a bunch more for presents and to keep in all our vehicles.

-DallanC


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Great reviews on Amazon. Added to my Wish List.
Thanks


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i just ordered 3. we'll see how it goes. thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Once its "on" if you lightly press the switch, it will toggle a couple of modes. The modes are High, Low and Strobe. I guess if you were in trouble Strobe might help signal someone... but atm all I find it good for is disorienting the chickens.

:mrgreen:

PS: if you accidentally look at the beam while on high... know that the spots will go away after staring at the sun for a while the next day. lol

-DallanC


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! Can't beat that price... and great reviews. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

wow, ordered one right now!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Just ordered 2. Thanks


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I just tried to order 2 and they said sorry been a rush we are all out


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I wonder if dallanC got any commission for being such an excellent salesman


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol I wish... just passing along something cheap and useful.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody get their orders yet? Try them out? For a single AA battery they are really bright.

I ordered a couple more from china during a special sale they had ... I *thought* ordered the same ones I linked above from Amazon. When the new ones arrived I saw they are about 15% larger in size, and took a 3.7v "18650" rechargeable Lith-Ion battery vs the single AA of the tiny ones. No big deal, I got on ebay and ordered some batteries to match along with a charger. After trying them out, they are noticably brighter than the tiny ones (as expected), and a tad heaver, larger in size etc... but I really like the brightness increase of these, and being rechargeable is a bonus. The larger ones will stay in the truck / house. Tiny ones will go into the packs.

The slightly larger light:
http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-C...es-Zoomable-LED-Flashlight-18650-p-48482.html

Rechargable 3.7v batteries
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Ultrafir...art-Charger-/381243332194?hash=item58c3df9662

-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I ordered mine the day you posted this tread. Was supposed to be delivers 2 weeks ago. Still haven't gotten them. Messaged the dealer and he said he's out of the office and will check when he gets back. Still haven't heard back...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

ditto


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I've messaged him back. apparently the dealer believes the holidays there screwed up the shipping. he offered me a refund or to send them again. i said i wanted the lights, he says he is shipping me more through a different carrier. updates will be posted.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Probably a Chinese customs problem. Pretty much every retailer in China lies about the contents of packages in order to save on customs duties, and often things will get stopped for spot checks, or really any reason at all.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Well even ordering three lights was only like $12 including shipping, so I'm not terribly upset. If just like to get em here


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In reading the reviews they seem to substitute a few different products of lesser quality. I ordered a few just now as I just saw this post.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wierd, I got mine from a US seller and they were here quick. 


-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I bought mine straight from the link you posted


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats the link I used... strange. It was a couple months ago, maybe they are drop shipping now.


-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Mine showed up last night- for the money they are nice little lights


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i got an email yesterday with new tracking info so maybe it'll actually come through now


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packfish said:


> Mine showed up last night- for the money they are nice little lights


Glad it showed up. For a single AA battery too... puts out a ton more light than the old MiniMags that used 2.

-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes and very well built


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, I got my first one a few days ago that came from a US seller; great as advertised. Ditto to the reversible clip. This is one that was like $5 instead of the direct from China $3 version. Apparently there are numerous counterfeits out there that are junk. Seller was "Lucy Store" if you need it a bit quicker or don't want to mess around with the potential counterfeiters. I spent some time on the reviews and the counterfeits are rampant, Maybe Amazon has reined it in, but they don't seem to have done anything for the year + in which they were being reported. I have never seen such an odd mix of sellers and so numerous for allegedly the same product.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Well the seller for mine sent three more since my first three got stuck in transit. And then the first three arrives. So now I have 6. And I think they rock!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL cool. I have a bunch to give away as Christmas presents. 

If you are ok with a slightly larger version look at the last one i linked in post 11, it takes a 3.7 volt rechargeable battery and is alot brighter. I also picked up another one that uses two 3.7 volt batteries but its not noticeably brighter than the one that uses a single battery (might last longer though... will keep an eye on it).

Really like being able to adjust the beam so easily too. Anywho, glad you like it.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's some of the small ones, shipping is from China which means 2'ish weeks... but they are on sale for $3.50

http://www.banggood.com/MECO-CREE-Q...ble-Mini-LED-Flashlight-14500AA-p-981982.html

-DallanC


----------

